# Vallecito Rafted



## dugan (May 5, 2006)

*Sick*

That kicks ass. If you lose your common sense again and need an R2 partner for a repeat let me know! :twisted:


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Not sure which is more surprising: That you went, having never seen it, or that your partner who had actually kayaked it, was still interested in joining you. Nice work!

Dave


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

Way to nut up, although I hear shawn is highly educated.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

so i just want to say i have been rafting since 1989 and been preparing for stuff like this for a long time (rafted the green truss, tumwater, rockwood box, upper taos box). i had scouted the creek several times. still i think it was a bad idea overall - but i am glad we did it and so is brad. sticking entry falls was definitely a highlight of my rafting career. swimming across the creek above paddle bitch was the scariest. i would not recommend this to anyone - the consequences of being in the wrong place without a boat are very high.

on to the black canyon...

-d


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Good on ya.. That looks like an epic mission. 

The funny thing is friday after running gilman my buddy is telling me I should really go and look at running valecito. I think I will take your advice and stay far,far away.


----------



## DES (Apr 9, 2006)

Fuck yeah Dana! Balls to the wall man!


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

.......do call mania....... love to help carry a raft thru there......and help you guys get a successful raft descent......850-1000cfs would be nice....you will need a professional highsider!!!!! MANIA, CALL ME PLEASE........9702751890......we could really stock the liquor cabinet.....it can be rafted better than previous atttempts.......please?! JUNIOR RANGER 420 cb


----------



## ag3dw (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the TR esp the pics.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

milo said:


> .......do call mania....... love to help carry a raft thru there......and help you guys get a successful raft descent......850-1000cfs would be nice....you will need a professional highsider!!!!! MANIA, CALL ME PLEASE........9702751890......we could really stock the liquor cabinet.....it can be rafted better than previous atttempts.......please?! JUNIOR RANGER 420 cb


I wouldn't go in there (the black) without calling you first! on the upper animas for the next three days - when i get back.


----------



## willoughby (Mar 15, 2004)

Nice job guys.


----------



## Chillyh20 (Apr 27, 2004)

I didn't know Brad was back in D-town. He is the ONE guy I can think of who would do this. At least he did't try it alone.  Nice work. Hope to catch-up with you soon Brad.

See ya,

Kevin Haythe


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Kevin, (and those who know brad). let me tell u about this guy - after our run, he hiked back up with his kayak and ran it again solo. the dude is unstoppable. :shock:


----------



## What??????? (May 19, 2006)

I thought in a first D you had to stay in your watercraft for at least half of the actual run. I heard it was more of a junk show putting the kayakers you were with in bad spot having to run saftey for your little joy ride at the bottom. Good thing the rope got removed b/c from what I am to understand your technique was a little flawed to say the least. Next time you might want to try an innertube. You may stay in it longer and when you swim you can just float through holding on to that. A better option......kayak it like it is supposed to be done. Rafts are for holding gear.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Mania: that you guys even ran it rocks. Swims aside...I would not be caught dead in there. 

To WHAT??? you are a tool. Get some balls like our boys above and use you real LOGON info. What are you afraid of? Get'n you ass kicked for stupid remarks.

Give props where props are due...


----------



## What??????? (May 19, 2006)

This is my real log on. Just the first thing I thought worth chiming in on. Just think if you think its a bad idea it probably is. When you come out of knowing you wont do it again you probably didn't need to be in there.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

you are entitled to your opinion of course. the cool thing about boating is am entitled to run whatever i think i can run in whatever boat i want. people will always shake their heads at anyone pushing limits. we all make our own choices including whether or not to safety for someone and we understood we were more or less on our own. still glad i did it even tho i may not do it again. thats the nature of these kinds of things.


----------



## bowen (Feb 10, 2004)

Black Canyon Rafting...sounds painful. Make sure you find a good sieve to plug up with that piece of rubber....its an epic waiting to happen. If you carnage just take your trash out of there.

have fun!

jr ranger salida 420


----------



## shanebenedict (May 13, 2005)

Here is the footage I got from that day.
Its the excitement from Boofant and Paddle Bitch.
http://www.downstreammedia.net/LLVideos/VallecitoPart2.mov

Shane
Other photos and videos from the Vallecito day are here.
http://shanesliquidlogic.blogspot.com


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

it is rather unfortunate that jared overwrote the footage he took of our nice run on entry falls and all we have left is carnage. maybe i WILL have to try it again.


----------



## bkp77 (May 9, 2004)

nice video,dude.

mania, nothing like having your worst moments and decisions on video and put up on the internet for all your peers to see, eh?  

ugly as hell but good on ya for doing it.


----------



## shanebenedict (May 13, 2005)

No bad intentions in posting the footage.
I hope you know that. I try to post anything thats fun to watch.
Notice there is also a lot of tough kayak lines in the footage as well.
Later 
Shane


----------



## bkp77 (May 9, 2004)

Not sure if that was to mania or me, shane, but for me it was really fun to watch! Thanks for posting it and I forwarded the link to a bunch of other people too.

great stuff!

I had to read through mania's blog to see just what the hell he was thinking when he jumped ship off his raft and partner after seeing the video. 

Classic stuff.


----------



## rider606 (May 23, 2006)

Thank you for being concerned about the rope, that is your only legitimate comment, otherwise you are an idiot, please stay off of Mountain Buzz from here on out, until you have manners.


----------

